# Gráficos de variações da temperatura em todas as estações do mundo aqui des 1880



## apassosviana (18 Mar 2008 às 12:17)

gráficos de variações da temperatura em todas as estações do mundo clique aqui desde 1880  (DADOS GISS-NASA sempre actualizados)


METEO.PORTUGAL- CLIMA
WikiWiki de meteorologia e clima


----------



## apassosviana (20 Mar 2008 às 12:11)

Agora tem tambem previsoes, imagens de satelite, mapas de modelos de previsão, tempo espacial, ultimos sismos e seguimentos de tempestades.

Satelite
Modelos
Tempo Espacial


----------



## apassosviana (23 Mar 2008 às 13:05)

Normais Cliamtológicas


----------

